# Mixing ethanol with non-ethanol fuel



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Does non-ethanol and ethanol fuel have any side effects if mixed together? I've heard some say not to do it but others claim it is ok. Just wanted to have a clear conscious in the morning. If not, I guess I'm draining the tank :-[ thx and happy New Years guys..


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

All it did was dilute the ethanol mix. Now if the boat has never truly seen ethanol fuel before. Use it as quick as you can


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

I remembered this article and found it for you.

http://www.postandcourier.com/article/20110501/PC1602/305019925

I use only marina gas in my engines.

Frank_S


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> I remembered this article and found it for you.
> 
> http://www.postandcourier.com/article/20110501/PC1602/305019925
> 
> ...


Buddy your fighting an uphill battle with the microskiff forum members, most don't believe ethanol has any negative side effects to their outboards. Even though factory trained techs say otherwise.

Tight Lines


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

I am not fighting a battle with anyone. I am just trying to help someone with information.

Frank_S


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> I am not fighting a battle with anyone. I am just trying to help someone with information.
> 
> Frank_S


Very True my friend!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> > I remembered this article and found it for you.
> >
> > http://www.postandcourier.com/article/20110501/PC1602/305019925
> >
> ...


I try not to get to deep into discussion when this topic comes up anymore, unless someone truly is curious. Afterhours2 has a newer 25 yamaha on his skiff with a portable gas tank. Not a whole lot to go wrong, and i am under the impression he uses it frequently, and may also garage keep the boat.
The biggest think i could see happen is the ethanol maybe breaking a little crud off the bottom of his carb bowls , and clogging up a jet. crud that would have otherwise never came loose


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thx for the info fellas. Only reason I asked was because the station I normally get the fuel from was closed early on New Years. I topped the tank off mixing it around 50/50 and it just gave me a reason to fish longer today to kill the fuel. Conclusion: had to fish an extra 4 hours today and run the Lagoon from north to south. Bummer, haha.. I still have about 2 gallons that will probably see its way into the yard gas container. No biggy...


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

AH2 - to answer your original question:

All fuel starts out as 100% gasoline and then they add 100% ethanol until they get a mix of 90/10.

It will not hurt anything by mixing the two. But the advice to avoid the ethanol mix is agreeable.


----------



## b16stang_crx (Jan 18, 2012)

If I know I'm going to be running up and down the bay.....ill get regular 10% gas cause I know I'll burn the tank.... But if I know I might not use up the tank I'm putting rec gas(non-ethanol..... Plus that 90octane gets me an extra 1.5mph over the 87....


----------

